# What kind of trim is this?



## vinny186 (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks to be custom or possibly two different widths of trim stacked?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 8, 2016)

Can you get closer from a few angles.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jun 9, 2016)

It is a coffered ceiling w/ flat panel inserts (normally seen in wall wainscoting) stained.

It is absolutely beautiful!  :banana:


----------



## beachguy005 (Jun 9, 2016)

As KULTULZ noted....


http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,20745179,00.html


----------



## KULTULZ (Jun 9, 2016)

> The secret is our *low-profile coffer design*, which greatly simplifies  the task of working overhead because you're installing flat boards and  molding rather than assembling box beams.


This is the first time I have seen this variation of design (of course I am no professional either). I think it looks not as bold as a regular coffer and will suit a smaller room. 

This would look great (IMO) in a paneled room.

Learn something everyday...


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 9, 2016)

May well have been run in a cabinet shop.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 9, 2016)

It could be built up with a flat 1x6 and some ogee trim.


----------



## vinny186 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## joecaption (Jun 11, 2016)

Could also be 1 X 4 flat stock and base cap molding, or chair rail backer, hard to say which it is from that picture.


----------

